# bowfishing 3/15/16/08 daytime 8-5



## gunrunnerbob (Feb 25, 2006)

bowfished lake palestine sat and their was carp in every cove we went in unbelievable numbers my arm is very sore but had a great time.. we only shot those over 2o lbs.went sun to lake fairfield and shot several talipa saw hundreds but wind hurt us really bad had to hit something going by at 25 mph..... going to sabine pass to catch some redfish...no bowhunting only surf fishing....


----------



## boxhead (Apr 6, 2007)

I knew it wouldn't be long before some one stuck a few. Congrats on the fish. We are going to Caney Creek Easter weekend and maybe get a few gar stuck. and a few whisker fish in the box. Now that the weather is finally trying to stay warm maybe the fish will be easier to find.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

That's about right, I went to Cedar Creek to scout for a tournament. Real murky, but we did find the gar stacking up. Instead of going in my back yard I drove 45 minutes to fish in murky water, dang my bad luck.


----------

